# Microcephalic Bald Cap



## Captwolf (Aug 16, 2013)

Greetings. Im planning to do a microcephalic character this Halloween season, using as a base the likes of Pepper (the character in American Horror Story) and Schlitzie the Pinhead. We are doing an Asylum wing in our Haunted House and that character would be fitting. As I work for a "big company" going the really bald head way is a no-go. Does anybody knows if they sell a conic bald cap, but not big as the cone-heads one they offered some time ago. Or if somebody knows if you can heat a latex bald cap to that shape using a heat gun or hair dryer. Any help would be really appreciated.
Mon


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

True microcephalics tend to have less dome bone (top of the skull) but still have a "normal" amount of frontal bone structure.








This gives the illusion of having larger facial features. With side show "pin heads" like Schlitzie, some also had a topknot hairdo giving the illusion that the skull is even more misshapen.








The problem you are running into is unless your going to have cranial reduction surgery, you're going to have to get creative. I would suggest a regular bald cap instead of a cone shape because your trying to take away mass not add it. A bit of some creative makeup, that iconic topknot and dress , and you should be set.

Click this link to see the actress that plays Pepper get transformed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GqUgqx62v8

Hope this helps, Marc V.


----------

